# good gaming pc?



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

heres the parts:
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000Y34UNG/?tag=tec053-21


http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0019J8SBE/?tag=tec053-21


http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000OH10G2/?tag=tec053-21

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003FVNC0Q/?tag=tec053-21

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003A4RY8O/?tag=tec053-21

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003VNBX9A/?tag=tec053-21

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002XURTI6/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 23, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

ya i might get a different fan though, il be overclocking


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> ya i might get a different fan though, il be overclocking



id look at a seasonic X650 PSU or Antec TruePower new 650

Also look at a HD6870. since you getting and amd set up it only makes sense to get a amd GPU so you can Crossfire later


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

im only getting nvidia because they have 3d but do amd have 3d? cuz if they do il get ati


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> im only getting nvidia because they have 3d but do amd have 3d? cuz if they do il get ati



they dont. and do you have a 3d monitor???

IMO, 3d is a gimmick


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 23, 2010)

ati/amd also have 3d, but 3d is bullshit,if you wanna do 3d gaming get atleas a gx470 or better because you will never have enough fire power or amd 69**serie for gaming


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

yup, a 3dtv, but could u use crossfire with different combinations?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> yup, a 3dtv, but could u use crossfire with different combinations?



uhh yeah but its not a very goood idea. they would have to be both be ati cards and in the same series. like 6 series and 6 series

I would just screw the whole 3d and just do one 6870 and game it up 2d


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

i might just get ati than, and wait until the gtx 470s get cheaper. but im getting the sonic platinum gtx 460 which is the best 460 of the series


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> i might just get ati than, and wait until the gtx 470s get cheaper. but im getting the sonic platinum gtx 460 which is the best 460 of the series



no its not. the sonic is not even close. Go look at the Asus DirectCU 460 1GB


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

k which of these ones?http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...i:aps,k:asus+directcu+460&ajr=3&tag=tec053-21


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

could i do crossfire with the amd motherboard and the nvidia gpu and how many gpus could i put in?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> could i do crossfire with the amd motherboard and the nvidia gpu and how many gpus could i put in?



no. and multi gpu setups with nvidia cards is called SLI. you need a Intel setup to be able to.

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003ZML73Y/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

k im gonna get a ati card than, but can i do crossfire with the onboard 4290 with a 5850, or does it have to be two seperate gpu's?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> k im gonna get a ati card than, but can i do crossfire with the onboard 4290 with a 5950, or does it have to be two seperate gpu's?



I wouldnt. just disable to onboard GPU and then just get one 5950 right now and then get another if you really think you need one


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

kk


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> kk



but with the 5950 i would definitely get this PSU

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001Z07VQK/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

is it much better than the other one?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> is it much better than the other one?



110% better


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

nvm, im gonna get this gpu instead it has 3d lol
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20025713-17.html


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

i think the 5970 has 3d too


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> nvm, im gonna get this gpu instead it has 3d lol
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20025713-17.html



uhh the 6950 does 3d also

The 6970 isnt worth it at all. the 6950 is the only winner of ati new releases


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

actually i changed my mind again im gettin this lol http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0048EEEOW/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> uhh the 6950 does 3d also
> 
> The 6970 isnt worth it at all. the 6950 is the only winner of ati new releases



i only just read your post now lol, im gonna get the 6850 cuz its 100 cheaper.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> i only just read your post now lol, im gonna get the 6850 cuz its 100 cheaper.



The 5850 costs the same and it's faster.

I'm still disappointed that you will be buying from Amazon. Almost like you are throwing our help in our faces.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

innthe said:


> i only just read your post now lol, im gonna get the 6850 cuz its 100 cheaper.



eww. that is a garbage card. get the 6870 or 6950

if you didnt know amd changed the naming for their cards

the 6850 is now replacing the 5750

the 6870 replaces the 5770 and its about 20% faster as well

6950 replaces the 5850

and the 6970 replaces the 5870 but fails

Soon the 6990 will replace the 5970


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw,

You have no clue what you are talking about. The 6850 is not rubbish, it pisses all over the 5750. The 6850 is the same speed as the GTX 460 1GB. Does that mean the GTX 460 1GB is rubbish? 

Turn your PC off please!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> nvidiaintelftw,
> 
> You have no clue what you are talking about. The 6850 is not rubbish, it pisses all over the 5750. The 6850 is the same speed as the GTX 460 1GB. Does that mean the GTX 460 1GB is rubbish?
> 
> Turn your PC off please!



okay Dent1 but if you havent realized it yet. he wants to do 3d. and neither the 460 and 6850 strong enough to do that well.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay Dent1 but if you havent realized it yet. he wants to do 3d. and neither the 460 and 6850 strong enough to do that well.



haven't you realise that you called a upper-midrange card such as the 6850 garbage?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> haven't you realise that you call a upper-midrange card such as the 6850 garbage?



I consider it lower mid end. and a 6870 the upper mid end.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 23, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> I'm still disappointed that you will be buying from Amazon. Almost like you are throwing our help in our faces.



He stated in his other thread that he's from Ireland, so I don't know why he's buying from Amazon. Amazon is the last place to look for PC components, it's an English company so he'll have to pay a lot in shipping for all those parts, and we have Komplett over here which is our equivalent to Newegg. Most of the latest components can be found here at the lowest prices in the country and they have free shipping.

It's the best place to go for buying PC components online, buying off Amazon is like buying from Argos or PC World.


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

@dent the only place i can get free postage in england is amazon and i checked the sites you reccomended but the postage costs a lot,
and dave amazon is cheaper than komplett, and anyway i can return the faulty goods back to amazon anyway, and the postage is free to ireland if u pay over 25


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

anyway i might do crossfire with the onboard 4290 on the motherboard with the 6850 to make it even better.


----------



## innthe (Dec 23, 2010)

actually i just checked their the same price, il get it off komplett, thanks for reccomending it dave


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2010)

DaveK said:


> He stated in his other thread that he's from Ireland, so I don't know why he's buying from Amazon. Amazon is the last place to look for PC components, it's an English company so he'll have to pay a lot in shipping for all those parts, and we have Komplett over here which is our equivalent to Newegg. Most of the latest components can be found here at the lowest prices in the country and they have free shipping.
> 
> It's the best place to go for buying PC components online, buying off Amazon is like buying from Argos or PC World.



yo +1 for the Fox Racing Sig and Monster Energy avatar


----------



## DaveK (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> actually i just checked their the same price, il get it off komplett, thanks for reccomending it dave



You can also return faulty products to Komplett and you can also return items if you don't want them, even if you've opened it, it just has to be within 30 days of receiving it. Just make sure to keep the packaging intact.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> @dent the only place i can get free postage in england is amazon and i checked the sites you reccomended but the postage costs a lot,
> and dave amazon is cheaper than komplett, and anyway i can return the faulty goods back to amazon anyway, and the postage is free to ireland if u pay over 25



Are you not part of Northern Ireland?

Ebuyer and Dabs both do FREE super saver delivery to the United Kingdom.

To do crossfire you need TWO Physical cards of the same generation.  i.e. you would need TWO 6850s to crossfire effectively.

The 4290 only has enough horse power to render a movie, so it will not improve anything even if your wacky crossfire idea was possible.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> anyway i might do crossfire with the onboard 4290 on the motherboard with the 6850 to make it even better.



I wouldnt. Just get a 6870. then cf another later


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

dent is that power supply im getting any good, its one of the brands that you reccomended.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

hmm,komplett dont have a saphire so ill have to go with the asus 6850, it costs 190 euro


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I wouldnt. Just get a 6870. then cf another later



na im gona get them when their cheaper, cuz their 100 more, and i dont really need that good of a card yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> dent is that power supply im getting any good, its one of the brands that you reccomended.



just get the antec true power new 650 or 750 and be done with it


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

DaveK said:


> You can also return faulty products to Komplett and you can also return items if you don't want them, even if you've opened it, it just has to be within 30 days of receiving it. Just make sure to keep the packaging intact.



good, good. Do they have a store or is it just online?


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

ritiyo


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

The Antec EarthWatts 650 is a decent PSU.



To give you an idea of how much money you're wasting on Amazon. The ATI 6850 is £30 cheaper on Ebuyer.

Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Mini Disp... £135


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

dam it, komplett dont have the antec power supply, any other good 650 watt above 12v?


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> The Antec EarthWatts 650 is a decent PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, **** amazon but i dont think ebuyer ship to ireland.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.komplett.ie/Komplett/pro...pply_(_internal_)_/CMPSU_550VXEU/default.aspx


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://www.komplett.ie/Komplett/pro...pply_(_internal_)_/CMPSU_550VXEU/default.aspx



kk, its either ebuyer or komplett.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2010)

Or this one if you dont need modular
Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80.. | Ebu...


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

ya i checked on a forum, and it would cost 40 to deliver to ireland


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> wow, **** amazon but i dont think ebuyer ship to ireland.





innthe said:


> ya i checked on a forum, and it would cost 40 to deliver to ireland




This is getting annoying now. Are you from Northern Ireland? Because Ebuyer deliver to Northern Ireland.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

nope republic


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

its reccomended you use parcelfarce


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

the postage is supposed to be way cheaper now though il check it out


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> dam it, komplett dont have the antec power supply, any other good 650 watt above 12v?



all psu are going to have 12v rails??

The rail isnt the only thing you should be looking at at a PSU. look at hte efficiency, voltage ripple, and voltage regulation, etc


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ebuyer deliver to the Ireland of Republic, you might not be able to qualify for the promotional delivery but it will not cost you more than £5-10 to delivery everything. There are other computing sites worth viewing such as dabs.com, Novatech, Scan and Overclockers.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

@nivida  ritiyo,


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

im trying to create an account but theirs no option for ireland adress


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

and i need a postcode, which i dont have lol


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

i used postcode as REP123, which every one else used


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

*what ill now get*

im gonna be overcocking it, any good?
Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Mini Disp...
Black Mid Tower ATX Case with 12cm Blue LED Fan an...  im not sure about this
Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz Memory Module Unbuffered ...  2 
OCZ Stealth Xstream II 600W PSU - 3x SATA 2x PCI-E...
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003FVNC0Q/?tag=tec053-21
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003A4RY8O/?tag=tec053-21

the ones that im showing on amazon im not actually getting their (dent) lol


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> im gonna be overcocking it, any good?
> Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Mini Disp...
> Black Mid Tower ATX Case with 12cm Blue LED Fan an...  im not sure about this
> Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz Memory Module Unbuffered ...  2
> ...



im gonna be ordering soon so plz tell me any changes by the morning and dont reccomend anything that costs more


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2010)

May want to look at these instead 
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 XMS3 i5...

Corsair 600W CX PSU - 2x PCI-E 6x SATA | Ebuyer.co...

Actually, I kinda like that case you picked out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> im gonna be ordering soon so plz tell me any changes by the morning and dont reccomend anything that costs more



doint get  of those memory kits. just get one kit of 4GB 2 x 2GB


----------



## sttubs (Dec 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> doint get  of those memory kits. just get one kit of 4GB 2 x 2GB



I agree. You should look for memory with a lower CL (CAS Latency) CL7 is currently the lowest for AMD systems. I'm not sure why, but many times I've read that AMD responds better with a lower CL, like this set: Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz XMS3 Memory Kit.....
If you can afford to consider the 6950 it would be a good bump in regards to gaming performance.


----------



## ngokhikho (Dec 24, 2010)

not bad, but I hate to clean the dirt afterward.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> im gonna be overcocking it, any good?
> Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Mini Disp...
> Black Mid Tower ATX Case with 12cm Blue LED Fan an...  im not sure about this
> Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz Memory Module Unbuffered ...  2
> ...



Looks good, except 2GB of ram isnt enough. Also 1600MHz bus memory costs almost the same as 1333MHz.

Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 XMS3 i5...
Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz HyperX Blu Memor...
G Skill Ripjaws 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600mhz Cas9 Dual...
Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz HyperX Memory Ki...


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

is this power supply good?
Arctic Power 600W PSU - With PCI-E, 3x SATA, 20+4....


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> is this power supply good?
> Arctic Power 600W PSU - With PCI-E, 3x SATA, 20+4....



No, the OCZ Stealth II you had in the basket is miles better, likewise the Antec.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

is this cooler any good? http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002G392ZI/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> dent is there anyone on ebuyer i could get thats less than £50 and has more than 500watts?



Why do you keep talking about watts. I already told you that wattage doesnt matter much. The important attributes of a PSU have been listed for you many times already.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

nvm is the cooler any good? il be overclocking the cpu and gpu


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

il be using this motherboard to overclock them http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003A4RY8O/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> is this cooler any good? http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002G392ZI/?tag=tec053-21



Its a "OK" cooler. Probably not what I would buy if I wanted anything more than a average OC, definitely wouldnt buy it if noise is an issue for you.



innthe said:


> il be using this motherboard to overclock them http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003A4RY8O/?tag=tec053-21



That motherboard is overpriced. You can literally shave off £40-30 if you ditch this silly crosssfire fascination. If you must have crossfire here is a slightly cheaper board.

Asus M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 880G £80
Asus M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 880G Socket AM3 ONboard 128...


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

if it only cost £100, would it be better value than the m4a88t?


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

because i found a place where it costs 100


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> if it only cost £100, would it be better value than the m4a88t?



Buying a crossfire board when you have no intensions of running crossfire is never value for money. The board costs £100 and offers little to nothing that a cheaper board couldnt get you, heck you could probably find a crossfired 785G chipset for less than £70.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

so will i not get either of those two?


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

well it doesnt have to have crossfire, but id like one that has the button to overclock it


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> well it doesnt have to have crossfire, but id like one that has the button to overclock it



There is no button to overclock a motherboard. The overclocking features are digital within the bios. All decent motherboard chipsets i.e. 785G, 880G, 890GX chipset will have atleast basic overclocking features.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

so will i get this one?ASUS M4A78LT-M Socket AM3 AMD SB710 DVI VGA HDMI 8..., why is it so cheap though, is it only missing crossfire?and would it run well on an amd x6?i might get this fan too Scythe SCNJ-3000 Ninja 3 Socket LGA1366, 1156, 775...


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

nope i cant get that it only supports a 95w cpu and mine is 125w
ill get this one
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003MC9CTS/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> so will i get this one?ASUS M4A78LT-M Socket AM3 AMD SB710 DVI VGA HDMI 8..., why is it so cheap though, is it only missing crossfire?and would it run well on an amd x6?i might get this fan too Scythe SCNJ-3000 Ninja 3 Socket LGA1366, 1156, 775...



It's so cheap because its based on the 760G chipset which is old. 


The Scythe SCNJ-3000 is a good heatsink, be careful because that heatsink is often physically too big to fit inside most cases literally.

Edit:

If you dont need crossfire get this, Asus M4A88T-M 880G Socket AM3.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

any good fan that costs 20-30 or  will i just get the scythe,and would it fit in this case Black Mid Tower ATX Case with 12cm Blue LED Fan an...


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> heres the parts:
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000Y34UNG/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> 
> ...



I would buy off ebuyer or scan or somewhere else so you can pick up the 1055 95W version as part of a bundle, that's what I did 
and buy this psu http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000Z7KHLA/?tag=tec053-21 

edit: JrRacingFan beat me to that ^


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

ritiyo kgb


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

k this is wat im gettin

 	 	Qty	Product	QuickFind	Stock	Price	Line Total
			Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Mini Display Port Out PCI-E Graphics Card	244431	79 in stock	 £135.75	£135.75
			Black Mid Tower ATX Case with 12cm Blue LED Fan and LCD Display - No PSU	150284	1 in stock	 £19.99	£19.99
			Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 XMS3 i5 Memory Kit CL9(9-9-9-24) 1.65V	173122	381 in stock	 £38.23	£38.23
			Asus M4A88T-M 880G Socket AM3 Onboard Graphics 8 Channel Audio mATX motherboard	220150	129 in stock	 £55.99	£55.99
			Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail	135514	143 in stock	 £64.77	£64.77
			AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz 9MB Cache Socket AM3 Retail Box Processor	204939	124 in stock	 £139.99	£139.99
			Scythe SCNJ-3000 Ninja 3 Socket LGA1366, 1156, 775, AM3, AM2+, AM2, 754, 939, 940 Processor Cooler	239821	32 in stock	 £40.99	£40.99
    	Cart total inc vat:	£495.7

edit:
id still like a cheaper fan though


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> any good fan that costs 20-30 or  will i just get the scythe,and would it fit in this case Black Mid Tower ATX Case with 12cm Blue LED Fan an...



I dont own the Scythe Ninja nor that case so I couldnt tell you whether it will fit. My suspicions is that the side panel will not close with the Scythe installed. 



Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Revision 2, Zalman CNPS8700, and Zalman CNPS 9700 are good heatsinks, again the size might be an issue for the case like the Scythe.

Edit:

Find a review that states the height of the heatsink. Then find the internal measurements for the case. Then you'll know.





innthe said:


> kk but are the rest of the parts good?



yes.


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

kk but are the rest of the parts good?


----------



## innthe (Dec 24, 2010)

i ordered the toxic version of the saphire hd 6850, its supposed to be nearly  as good as the 6870
Sapphire HD 6850 Toxic Edition 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI....


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 24, 2010)

innthe said:


> i ordered the toxic version of the saphire hd 6850, its supposed to be nearly  as good as the 6870
> Sapphire HD 6850 Toxic Edition 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI....



You make me so mad, so upset that I can not even think straight.


I already told you which card to buy because I already knew that for £135 you was getting a "BETTER" than average deal on that sapphire, I hunt around the internet to find you that amazing deal. 

You keep saying "this is supposed" to perform better than this, but according to which article? according to which review. Yes you just pull out some magical performance table out your ass. There is no way any version of the 6850 would come near the 6870!

That "Toxic Edition" is nothing faster than a regular 6850, congratulations you spent £20 more than you had too. The term flushing money down the toilet applies here. Heck you could of bought a 5850 which would of still been faster and cheaper!

Edit:

To further drill home your poor choice, even if you went Nvidia the GTX 460 1GB could of been had for £25 less. Inno3D GTX 460 1GB GDDR5


----------



## innthe (Dec 25, 2010)

naa, i didnt order it,i just said that so id get a quick reply cuz i had everything else ordered but the gpu, so ill get the hd 6850, thanks for your help 

edit:
i ordered the zalman cnps9700 too


----------

